# boy or girl??potty shot at 19 weeks..help



## hunyyk

looks like scrotum from below,but i seriously dont know..plz guess the gender
 



Attached Files:







sdsfff.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 123


----------



## hunyyk

is ths potty shot a girl or boy..since no penis it could be a girl,but luks like scrotum from below??
 



Attached Files:







boy or girl1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 84









new girl or boy.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 88


----------



## bumpin2012

I'd say girl.


----------



## hunyyk

thanku..mre guesses


----------



## wannabenewmum

H I think girl but only cos it resembles a hamburger well that's wt i see anyway


----------



## lucky_star

It's hard to tell!! One of my sons kinda looked liked this. Did you not want them to tel you the sex??


----------



## hunyyk

jus two more months to go,thought it would be a surprize..newayz thanks n i would update in 2 months..more guesses plz..:)


----------



## boobee

I would say girl! Sometimes I think the girl bits can look a bit "swollen" making it seem like a boy.


----------



## hunyyk

thnks boobie fr yr guess


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm leaning boy but could be swollen girl parts


----------



## Justagirlxx

Definitely girl. Looks like swollen girl parts, can see the lines and everything!


----------



## hunyyk

more guesses plz..:)


----------



## Justagirlxx

Girls are supposed to look like a hamburger bun which I think is what you have :) What did the doctor say?


----------



## hunyyk

the person who scanned was not sure..:(..i hav not had a scan done after that,my due is nov first week


----------



## anrugg

I guess girl. Looks like a hamburger.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am leaning towards girl!


----------



## Srrme

I think boy? One of my boy's looked similar.


----------



## hunyyk

i hav seen a lot of potty shots of boy as wel, as girl..to be honest it does luks diff from a lot of girl potty shots i hav seen,n yeaah it is not a classic boy shot too..no wonder am confusesd..n i can see the space ..ie it is inbetween the legs..so could be a boy too..since girls parts are much closer to the legs or something like that..or maybe swollen girl parts...but would it be so diff than the other girl potty shot i hav seen..the baby is confusin me..am ok with a boy or girl..jus wantd to know ie it..haha


----------



## pink dreamer

Girl looks like Labia to me


----------



## hunyyk

bump


----------



## Lisa_84

Girl


----------



## TTC..HMandTS

Boy


----------



## Katt36

I think I see the three lines. I'm thinking girl.


----------



## Saphira

Girl!


----------



## amytrisha

Girly :)


----------



## hunyyk

more guesses plz..will update u guys by next month..;)


----------



## hunyyk

:)


----------



## hunyyk

:flower:


TTC..HMandTS said:


> Boy


----------



## Bexmummyof3

when I had my 20 week scan and she went in for the potty shot mine looked very similar to yours (I didn't get a pic). I was sure I was looking at boy parts (I have 2 boys already). I looked all over the internet at images to compare what I had seen and I was still really confused as it wasn't quite boy parts or girl parts but looking at your pic I would definitely say you were having a girl in the first pic you can clearly see the 3 lines and ive seen girl parts even more swollen than that. your pics are the closest I've come across to what I remember so fx i'm having a girl too! will be interesting to see what you have, im due in December. do you have any profile shots?


----------



## tdog

im leaning towards a girl xx


----------



## lesh07

Def looks girlie. Xx


----------



## Misscalais

Id say swollen girls parts.


----------



## Leids

Looks like a girl to me. :) In one of the shots there are clearly 3 lines!


----------



## LabmyBoys

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I need some advice about my baby's potty shot, but I don't know how to upload pictures here? A little help pls? Thanks!


----------



## capegirl7

I would lean boy, looks nothing like my girls potty shot


----------



## hunyyk

Bexmummy...will surely update in a month.btw lotsa girl guesses n few boy guesses. Lets see..I dont hav any other shot..


----------



## hunyyk

Would lov more guesses.. :)..I am excited seeing the guesses


----------



## hunyyk

Bump


----------



## hunyyk

Bump


----------



## Nik_25

I'd say girl


----------



## Ameli

Girl! Looks kind of like my girl scan pic. :pink: :) Congrats either way tough. Look forward to your update.


----------



## hunyyk

Thanks Ladies fr spendin yr time n guessing,just two more weeks to go..am pretty excited and tensed,lets see whether itz a girl or boy..will surely update u guys,but would love more guesses till that..:)


----------



## hunyyk

bump...:)


----------



## lilninja

100% Girl!!


----------



## hunyyk

anyone else to guess..final week..expecting anytime now...:)


----------

